# The Greatest Song Ever Written....



## SvK (Jan 25, 2011)

Very few things in life are perfect. How ironic that lyrics based on a stream of consciousness would achieve this goal. Listen to her timing against the music and the tastiest piano draped around her haunting voice....

this makes me well up with melancholic tears of joy.

Aguas De Marco
Elis Regina
(Antonio Carlos Jobim composer)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRqI5R6L7ow

SvK


----------



## JJP (Jan 25, 2011)

I have another recording of her singing this song at a slightly faster tempo. The way she dances around the beat is simply sublime and part of her magic.

(Remember the other discussion about "drive"?)

The piano in that youtube recording truly is great!

Plus, how can you go wrong with a Jobim tune? :D


----------



## JJP (Jan 25, 2011)

I have another recording of her singing this song at a slightly faster tempo. The way she dances around the beat is simply sublime and part of her magic.

(Remember the other discussion about "drive"?)

The piano in that youtube recording truly is great!

Plus, how can you go wrong with a Jobim tune? :D


----------



## SvK (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah I have faster version with her and Jobim too...But this slow version just puts the hooks in me.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah I have faster version with her and Jobim too...But this slow version just puts the hooks in me.

SvK


----------



## JohnG (Jan 25, 2011)

It's poetry. And everything else.


----------



## bdr (Jan 25, 2011)

so funny, I saw the thread title and thought 'for me it's Aguas de Marco'...et voila!

The countermelodies are such a great part of this song. The versions with Claus Ogerman's arrangement kill me also...

who is writing beautiful music like this nowadays?


----------



## midphase (Jan 25, 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## midphase (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually, listening to this song prompted me to write my latest blog....if anyone is interested in what I had to say, you can read it here:

http://musicbykays.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 26, 2011)

One word: Timeless.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 1, 2011)

midphase @ Wed Jan 26 said:


> Actually, listening to this song prompted me to write my latest blog....if anyone is interested in what I had to say, you can read it here:
> 
> http://musicbykays.blogspot.com/



This is a great blog entry, Kays, very interesting. I even posted the link to my tweeter account. But the 1st answer I got in response to your thoughts was: "you gotta live with your time". Duh... I'm not sure what it means. Does it mean that Katy Perry is "writing" new classic songs that will make us forget others like Aguas de Março or does it mean that we should stop crying about the past and move forward? We're not CEOs of Universal Music so this makes it difficult for us composers to move in another direction than Gaga/Peas/Perry.


----------

